# Scentdogs



## odin (Nov 9, 2006)

Hello
Is there any tradisjon in using scentdogs for hunting over there?
In Norway 50% of the dogs we use for hunting is scentdogs(called stoever) We use them for hare,fox and deer.

Paul


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

odin, Hellow, and welcome! I think here we would call them (scent dogs)hounds. In some states it is legal for big game, deer-bear-hogs-mountain lion. In North Dakota using dogs for deer is not legal. Fox, coyote, and hare (jackrabbit) would be legal. Most of the dogs used on these animals would run by sight though, like greyhounds.

Tell us about hunting in Norway please.


----------

